# Arado Ar-196



## BMARTINS (Apr 17, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blYJer0wDr0_

Very interesting video.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 17, 2007)

great find . It looked like the one with single float dug and couldn't get up om the step . the second with dual floats got up on the step real quick


----------



## Civettone (Apr 18, 2007)

Must have been one of the first prototypes as I recall that they had only one float.
I'm not easily impressed but that was some great footage! 

Kris


----------

